# La cuenta 123 del Banco Santander posiblemente tendrá trampas



## tucapital.es (21 May 2015)

Cuando hemos analizado la rentabilidad y las ventajas de la cuenta 1,2,3, concluimos que sí, que merecía la pena. Pero claro con las condiciones actuales, pero ya sabéis que como cualquier otra cuenta, podrá cambiar las condiciones cuando quiera, como lo ha hecho Evo Banco:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/las-...nder-al-3-tae/

Salu2.


----------



## currito (21 May 2015)

ya te lo dije, ni con tu dinero


----------



## Viricida (21 May 2015)

Yo es que me resulta incómodo todo eso para la rentabilidad. A mí no me merece la pena en tiempo y esfuerzo, digamos. Además tampoco soy multimillonario por lo que la diferencia viene a ser de unos eurillos.


----------



## Compro Miso - Vendo Poto (21 May 2015)

Entonces ¿conviene o no conviene pasar de QSTB a la 1,2,3?


----------



## tucapital.es (21 May 2015)

Compro Miso - Vendo Poto dijo:


> Entonces ¿conviene o no conviene pasar de QSTB a la 1,2,3?



Pues es difícil de responder.

Dependerá de qué condiciones tendrá dentro de un tiempo y cuánto aguante a los tipos actuales.

Y en definitiva, si te molesta mucho tener que mover en el futuro todo a otra cuenta o banco si las condiciones empeoran mucho.

Salu2.


----------



## erpayo (21 May 2015)

Oh... el Santander intentando timar a sus clientes... quién lo iba a decir???


----------



## Algas (21 May 2015)

Estos bancos son un quebradero de cabeza. Como han dicho antes... ni con un palo!!


----------



## mpbk (22 May 2015)

vamos a ver tucapital.

que te tengo que hacer el curro.

esta cuenta sólo merece la pena si tienes hijos en universidades o colegios de pago.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> vamos a ver tucapital.
> 
> que te tengo que hacer el curro.
> 
> esta cuenta sólo merece la pena si tienes hijos en universidades o colegios de pago.



No me había quedado con este detalle... ¿Qué te dan por domiciliar el recibo del colegio?


----------



## tucapital.es (22 May 2015)

Sí, colegios, guarderías, donaciones a ONG, y por muchas más cosas:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/cuen...as-las-claves/

Salu2.


----------



## mpbk (22 May 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Sí, colegios, guarderías, donaciones a ONG, y por muchas más cosas:
> 
> - http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/cuen...as-las-claves/
> 
> Salu2.



residencias de ancianos no?

---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 12:53 ----------




gonzalor dijo:


> No me había quedado con este detalle... ¿Qué te dan por domiciliar el recibo del colegio?



el 3%..........
nose porque te contesto, alguna vez me has faltado al respeto verdad?


----------



## black_mirror (23 May 2015)

3 euros de mantenimiento anual.

Me parece tan anacrónico que cobren por este concepto, que joder, les pueden dar mucho por culo...

(También cobran por cuota de tarjeta -primer año gratis-).


----------



## tucapital.es (25 May 2015)

Lo hacen para acostumbrarnos a las comisiones:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/las-...nder-al-3-tae/

Salu2.


----------



## ALFREDOCP (25 May 2015)

Mientras haya alternativas a mi no camelan para endosarme comisiones.


----------



## Viricida (25 May 2015)

Pues que se vayan acostumbrando a que mi dinero esté en otros bancos, incluidos extranjeros.


----------



## tucapital.es (25 May 2015)

Finalmente leyendo las condiciones defintivas, no hemos encontrado más "letras pequeñas".

Salu2.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> residencias de ancianos no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-may-2015 at 12:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. 
No recuerdo haberte faltado al respeto, es más, al contrario que otros foreros que te tildan de troll, yo siempre he dicho que haces buenas aportaciones y que dominas el análisis técnico. Eso sí, a modo de crítica constructiva, también he dicho que esas aportaciones a menudo quedan deslucidas por cierta falta de humildad.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (25 May 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Finalmente leyendo las condiciones defintivas, no hemos encontrado más "letras pequeñas".
> 
> Salu2.



Puedes explicarte más?

Pues yo tenía pensado contratarla, si metes 15.000 € te compensa de sobra las comisiones. Además me serviría para ahorrarme algo de dinero con lo que pago por la residencia de mi madre.


----------



## mpbk (25 May 2015)

esa cuenta es una mierda si no tienes hijos a un cole privado.


ya la he visto anunciado hoy a las oficinas..........


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 May 2015)

Hulk Hogan dijo:


> Puedes explicarte más?
> 
> Pues yo tenía pensado contratarla, si metes 15.000 € te compensa de sobra las comisiones. Además me serviría para ahorrarme algo de dinero con lo que pago por la residencia de mi madre.



vale la pena, lo que pasa es que no valen ingresos, tiene que ser la nomina real y domiciliar recibos y hacer gasto con la tarjeta, al final se convierte en algo equivalente a un regalo de bienvenida por la nomina, si se echna cuentas no te da mas de lo que te dan en otros sitios en forma de tablet o TV.

si se mantuviera en el tiempo o sin limitacion de saldo retribuido seria interesante, pero obviamente no creo que dure mas de un año, como toda campaña de captacion de nomina con regalo.


----------



## Teofrasto (25 May 2015)

Me da igual el interés que de y que devuelva por los recibos si cobra por mantenimiento y por las tarjetas a mi no me verán, es muy malo que aceptemos eso. Si cobran comisiones la cuenta para ellos.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (26 May 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> vale la pena, lo que pasa es que no valen ingresos, tiene que ser la nomina real y domiciliar recibos y hacer gasto con la tarjeta, al final se convierte en algo equivalente a un regalo de bienvenida por la nomina, si se echna cuentas no te da mas de lo que te dan en otros sitios en forma de tablet o TV.
> 
> si se mantuviera en el tiempo o sin limitacion de saldo retribuido seria interesante, pero obviamente no creo que dure mas de un año, como toda campaña de captacion de nomina con regalo.



Pero la cuenta no tiene permanencia, te puedes ir cuando cambien las condiciones.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (26 May 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> vale la pena, lo que pasa es que no valen ingresos, tiene que ser la nomina real y domiciliar recibos y hacer gasto con la tarjeta, al final se convierte en algo equivalente a un regalo de bienvenida por la nomina, si se echna cuentas no te da mas de lo que te dan en otros sitios en forma de tablet o TV.
> 
> si se mantuviera en el tiempo o sin limitacion de saldo retribuido seria interesante, pero obviamente no creo que dure mas de un año, como toda campaña de captacion de nomina con regalo.



Falso. Sirven transferencias periódicas de al menos 600€. Mi parienta se ha abierto una y yo otra. 15.000 en cada una. El día 1 yo le paso 600€ y el dia 5 ella me los devuelve. Si no te lo crees llama al 900 o pásate por alguna oficina.

En total al año 636€ netos entre las dos cuentas, una vez descontadas la comisión de 3€ al mes. El banco te paga unas vacaciones lonchafinistas o te paga los gastos de comunidad/IBI de todo el año.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 May 2015)

Tyler-Durden dijo:


> Falso. Sirven transferencias periódicas de al menos 600€. Mi parienta se ha abierto una y yo otra. 15.000 en cada una. El día 1 yo le paso 600€ y el dia 5 ella me los devuelve. Si no te lo crees llama al 900 o pásate por alguna oficina.
> 
> En total al año 636€ netos entre las dos cuentas, una vez descontadas la comisión de 3€ al mes. El banco te paga unas vacaciones lonchafinistas o te paga los gastos de comunidad/IBI de todo el año.



He hecho cálculos y metiendo 15k en la cuenta más la domiciliación del colegio de los niños, me saldrían unos 800 € al año. No está nada mal. Si aceptan transferencias periódicas en lugar de la nómina, tan sólo tengo que hacer una para cubrir las cuotas del colegio.
Hablaré con "mi amigo el del banco", a ver si hay algo que se me escapa.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (26 May 2015)

Tyler-Durden dijo:


> Falso. Sirven transferencias periódicas de al menos 600€. Mi parienta se ha abierto una y yo otra. 15.000 en cada una. El día 1 yo le paso 600€ y el dia 5 ella me los devuelve. Si no te lo crees llama al 900 o pásate por alguna oficina.
> 
> En total al año 636€ netos entre las dos cuentas, una vez descontadas la comisión de 3€ al mes. El banco te paga unas vacaciones lonchafinistas o te paga los gastos de comunidad/IBI de todo el año.



Y has conseguido domiciliar 6 recibos entre los dos?.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (26 May 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Y has conseguido domiciliar 6 recibos entre los dos?.



Yo he domiciliado luz, agua y comunidad y la parienta internet. móvil y gas.


----------



## Arctic (26 May 2015)

Tyler-Durden dijo:


> Falso. Sirven transferencias periódicas de al menos 600€. Mi parienta se ha abierto una y yo otra. 15.000 en cada una. El día 1 yo le paso 600€ y el dia 5 ella me los devuelve. Si no te lo crees llama al 900 o pásate por alguna oficina.
> 
> En total al año 636€ netos entre las dos cuentas, una vez descontadas la comisión de 3€ al mes. El banco te paga unas vacaciones lonchafinistas o te paga los gastos de comunidad/IBI de todo el año.



Sacado de las condiciones de la cuenta publicadas por el banco...


Para que otros conceptos retributivos que se perciban por transferencia o cheque puedan equipararse, a estos efectos, a la percepción de una nómina o prestación por desempleo deberán ascender al menos a 600,00 euros al mes y haber sido percibidos al menos durante tres meses consecutivos. Para entender cumplida esta condición, dichos ingresos deberán mantenerse durante los tres meses anteriores a cada liquidación de la Cuenta 1|2|3. Además el titular deberá notificar al Banco por escrito que dicha percepción corresponde al concepto de nómina o prestación por desempleo. No tendrán la consideración de ingresos recurrentes los traspasos internos entre cuentas del mismo titular o cotitular.


----------



## erpayo (26 May 2015)

Arctic dijo:


> Sacado de las condiciones de la cuenta publicadas por el banco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alguno se creía que AnaP era tonta


----------



## tucapital.es (26 May 2015)

Como hemos dicho desde el inicio, el tema de nómina no vale trampas, tienen que ser nómina de verdad.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (26 May 2015)

Mi gestora de Santander me confirma q tiene q ser nomina o pensión.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (26 May 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Como hemos dicho desde el inicio, el tema de nómina no vale trampas, tienen que ser nómina de verdad.



Pues a mi no me han puesto problemas con 600 de transferencia al mes. De hecho tengo grabada la conversación que tuve con el agente de la línea 900 que han habilitado específicamente para la cuenta. 

En cuanto a los recibos y demás, me ha dicho que hay tres meses de cortesía en que cobran 3€ de comisiones aunque todavía no hayas domiciliado los recibos o realizado el ingreso periódico.

Lo dicho, no quiero porfiar, pero al menos a mi, y me consta que a algunos otros rankianos, no me han puesto pegas por el tema nómina.


----------



## Fernando francisco (26 May 2015)

Ganando 1400 euros al mes y pagando 100 de móvil e internet y otros 100 de agua y luz supongo que ya tendré ganancias no?a mi me sale me gano 16 euros al mes


----------



## tucapital.es (27 May 2015)

Sí, de sobra para pagar comisiones y más.

Salu2


----------



## Fernando francisco (27 May 2015)

Me hice la cuenta esta mañana y esto es lo que me ha dicho la que me atendio´,dice que lo de la nomina o pension solo es a modo de requisito para hacerte la cuenta,que segun el dinero que tengas ingresado en la cuenta se te pagara el porcentaje correspondiente es decir,si yo tengo 1200 euros me dan el 1% y si tengo 3020 euros me dan el 3% asi que funciona parecido como si lo tuvieras a plazo fijo,a los ke tengan 1000 euros o menos el porcentaje es 0%,aparte de domiciliar la nomina tienes que tener tres recibos domiciliados y por hacerte la cuenta automaticamente te regalan una accion.


----------



## Proyecto (28 May 2015)

Fernando francisco dijo:


> Me hice la cuenta esta mañana y esto es lo que me ha dicho la que me atendio´,dice que lo de la nomina o pension solo es a modo de requisito para hacerte la cuenta,que segun el dinero que tengas ingresado en la cuenta se te pagara el porcentaje correspondiente es decir,si yo tengo 1200 euros me dan el 1% y si tengo 3020 euros me dan el 3% asi que funciona parecido como si lo tuvieras a plazo fijo,a los ke tengan 1000 euros o menos el porcentaje es 0%,aparte de domiciliar la nomina tienes que tener tres recibos domiciliados y por hacerte la cuenta automaticamente te regalan una accion.



¿Esto qué es? Un mal resumen del anuncio que publico ya hace días el Banco Santander. A gusto te habrás quedado .


----------



## Fernando francisco (28 May 2015)

Fue una chorrada verdad?mejor me hubiera callado


----------



## mpbk (29 May 2015)

son unos cachondos, lo único bueno que es el 3% en educación, ahora se acaba el curso y hasta setiembre nada.

por lo demás, cobrar 3€ de comisión mensual me parece lamentable.además de la publicidad que están metiendo a todas horas.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 May 2015)

Quieren acostumbrarnos a pagar comisiones.

De momento merece la pena a pesar de las comisiones siempre que no cambie las condiciones.


----------



## garpie (29 May 2015)

Todos a apuntarse, cojones, que me tenéis que pagar el dividendo con las comisiones


----------



## Forespak (29 May 2015)

Esta mañana la he firmado yo (bueno mi señora por mandato mio).

Nosotros ya teníamos todo en el Santander, así que poco cambio ha sido. Que pagaremos comisiones... Pues si, pero compensa de sobra. 

Por supuesto el director ha intentado que habriesemos dos cuentas con las dos nominas... Le he dicho que una cosa es tener mas huevos en una cesta que otra (tengo acciones e hipoteca con ellos) y otra es tenerlos todos en una, que la cuenta ing la mantengo.

Cuando pueda mirare si compensa cambiar también los seguros.


----------



## Compro Miso - Vendo Poto (29 May 2015)

Hulk Hogan dijo:


> Mi gestora de Santander me confirma q tiene q ser nomina o pensión.



O domiciliar seg soc si eres autónomo


----------



## mpbk (29 May 2015)

se puede abrir desde internet? que coñazo ir a la surcursal..


----------



## Forespak (29 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> se puede abrir desde internet? que coñazo ir a la surcursal..



Creo que si, pero nosotros hemos bajado a la oficina.


----------



## Barruno (29 May 2015)

Compro Miso - Vendo Poto dijo:


> O domiciliar seg soc si eres autónomo



Y si eres arquitecto, gestor admimistrativo, abogado o procurador, u otro gremio que tienen un sistema de cotizacion alternativo al RETA??
Ahí lo dejo.


edito: les he llamado, no tienen ni puta idea.
escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## Compro Miso - Vendo Poto (30 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> se puede abrir desde internet? que coñazo ir a la surcursal..



Sí se puede. Lo han puesto facilón


----------



## mpbk (30 May 2015)

Compro Miso - Vendo Poto dijo:


> Sí se puede. Lo han puesto facilón



bueno pues ya lo haré cuando me aburra.

que bueno que ponen el 3% colegios cuando se acaba el curso:XX:


----------



## laviejadelascuentas (31 May 2015)

?hay condiciones especiales para accionistas?

Lo digo porque igual compensa "invertir" 200euros en acciones del Santander si eso elimina o reduce las comisiones...

saludos.


----------



## mpbk (31 May 2015)

laviejadelascuentas dijo:


> ?hay condiciones especiales para accionistas?
> 
> Lo digo porque igual compensa "invertir" 200euros en acciones del Santander si eso elimina o reduce las comisiones...
> 
> saludos.



esto de las acciones es buenísimo.

dan una acción, valorada en 6,6€, y la comisión minima de venta son 7.5 jajajajaj


----------



## Barruno (31 May 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> esto de las acciones es buenísimo.
> 
> dan una acción, valorada en 6,6€, y la comisión minima de venta son 7.5 jajajajaj



Dicen que al contratar la cta 123, y hasta octubre, puedes renunciar a la accion.

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## eloy_85 (31 May 2015)

he leído en la página tucapital.es que con la tarjeta de la cuenta nómina bankinter se puede sacar pasta gratis en todos los cajeros servired excepto la caixa, ¿esto es desde siempre o desde cuándo?


----------



## Gonzalor (31 May 2015)

eloy_85 dijo:


> he leído en la página tucapital.es que con la tarjeta de la cuenta nómina bankinter se puede sacar pasta gratis en todos los cajeros servired excepto la caixa, ¿esto es desde siempre o desde cuándo?



Es gratis si sacas 90€ o más. Los cajeros de La Caixa cobran 2 € de comisión desde hace unos meses, así que, a menos que me quede en la más absoluta indigencia y necesite un lugar calentito para pasar la noche, no volveré a entrar en uno.


----------



## Fernando francisco (1 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> esto de las acciones es buenísimo.
> 
> dan una acción, valorada en 6,6€, y la comisión minima de venta son 7.5 jajajajaj



esa comisión que es por cada acción que vendas?lo digo porque estoy pagando un plan de pensiones y me tienen que dar 5 acciones dentro de tres meses


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Jun 2015)

Por cada operación que realices.


----------



## mpbk (1 Jun 2015)

Fernando francisco dijo:


> esa comisión que es por cada acción que vendas?lo digo porque estoy pagando un plan de pensiones y me tienen que dar 5 acciones dentro de tres meses



joer 5 acciones, con esto ya puedes aspirar a ser presi del santander


----------



## 2pos (1 Jun 2015)

Fernando francisco dijo:


> Ganando 1400 euros al mes y pagando 100 de móvil e internet y otros 100 de agua y luz supongo que ya tendré ganancias no?a mi me sale me gano 16 euros al mes




A ver, por 200 euros de recibos (movil, agua y luz) te vas a llevar, descontados impuestos alrededor de 3 euros, que es justo lo que pagas de comisión. No se de donde sacas los 16 esos :ouch:

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 19:58 ----------




tucapital.es dijo:


> Quieren acostumbrarnos a pagar comisiones.
> 
> De momento merece la pena a pesar de las comisiones siempre que no cambie las condiciones.




Menuda chorrada esta. Cualquier banco puede cambiar condiciones avisando dos meses antes.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 20:01 ----------




eloy_85 dijo:


> he leído en la página tucapital.es que con la tarjeta de la cuenta nómina bankinter se puede sacar pasta gratis en todos los cajeros servired excepto la caixa, ¿esto es desde siempre o desde cuándo?




Fíate del spamer este de Tucapital, que vas bien 

Con decirte que dice en su Web, a estas alturas, que la tarjeta de crédito es obligatoria para la cuenta 1,2,3. Ni puta idea, vamos


----------



## Fernando francisco (1 Jun 2015)

2pos dijo:


> A ver, por 200 euros de recibos (movil, agua y luz) te vas a llevar, descontados impuestos alrededor de 3 euros, que es justo lo que pagas de comisión. No se de donde sacas los 16 esos :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-jun-2015 at 19:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Los 16 seria del 1% del dinero que tendría en la cuenta mas el seguro de vida seguro de hogar y seguro del coche,igual calcule mal pero yo creo que es eso


----------



## pioner20 (2 Jun 2015)

Lo de la accion es mas bien una putada... y ya no porque encima te cueste dinero el dia que ejecutes la venta por la comision de venta, sino porque mientras no la vendas y la mantengas supongo que como todas las acciones que depositas con este tipo de entidad bancaria ira en una cuenta de valores y que posiblemente tambien tenga *otra comision de mantenimiento*, igual me equivoco y no es así por ser una acción de ellos y esta exenta de pagar cuotas de custodia y mantenimiento, aunque habria que aclararlo.


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2015)

pioner20 dijo:


> Lo de la accion es mas bien una putada... y ya no porque encima te cueste dinero el dia que ejecutes la venta por la comision de venta, sino porque mientras no la vendas y la mantengas supongo que como todas las acciones que depositas con este tipo de entidad bancaria ira en una cuenta de valores y que posiblemente tambien tenga *otra comision de mantenimiento*, igual me equivoco y no es así por ser una acción de ellos y esta exenta de pagar cuotas de custodia y mantenimiento, aunque habria que aclararlo.



Me repito que he leido que puedes renunciar a ella en la contratación 123.



EDITO: y dice textualmente el clausulado de la promoción, que la tengo delante negro sobre blanco: _"la entrega de acciones Santander con el mundo 123 es gratuita y voluntaria para el Cliente. El Cliente puede renunciar a recibir acciones en todo momento antes de su entrega sin perder por ello el resto de beneficios del mundo 123 a que tuviese derecho"_

Creo que queda claro, no?

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Jun 2015)

Como el agua


----------



## E-1000 (3 Jun 2015)

Yo llamé ayer al 900 para informarme, y la verdad es que la sensación que me llevé es que la chica la habían contratado para vender cuentas de este tipo, con una formación de media hora como mucho, y a todo lo que le preguntaba me decía que si que se podía, y constantemente me pedía datos para darme de alta, a pesar de que le expliqué varias veces que sólo llamaba para informarme.

Me temo que las dudas que tenía las resolveré en la Oficina, aunque no se cuando porque estos creo que siguen con su horario de 8 a 14 horas y no abren ni un sólo día por la tarde, menos en verano claro.

En principio, salvo por las comisiones de 3 euros al mes (la tarjeta de crédito y las acciones pueden quedárselas), yo no le veo mayores pegas, mas teniendo en cuenta que en cuanto cambien las condiciones podemos irnos libremente a otro banco.

Si yo aporto 15.000 por un lado y mi mujer otros 15000 por otro lado ya es un pico, además con un niño que entra en Septiembre a guardería privada, y otro nene en cole concertado ese 3% puede estar bastante bien.


----------



## John Oxenham (3 Jun 2015)

Si he leído bien hace falta nómina de mas de 600€, tres recibos y seis operaciones trimestrales.

Las operaciones pueden ser sacar el dinero, luego serían dos veces al mes y si no se cumple lo de los recibos te penalizan con 8€ al mes, ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

¿Si no quieres tener tarjeta de crédito ni débito se puede?

Yo lo usaría como cuenta refugio para sacarle algo de rentabilidad a 15k y ya.


----------



## tucapital.es (4 Jun 2015)

Si no quieres tarjeta, te toca pagar 8 euros de comisión por la cuenta, así que es mejor contratarla.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Jun 2015)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Si he leído bien hace falta nómina de mas de 600€, tres recibos y seis operaciones trimestrales.
> 
> Las operaciones pueden ser sacar el dinero, luego serían dos veces al mes y si no se cumple lo de los recibos te penalizan con 8€ al mes, ¿Estoy en lo cierto?
> 
> ...



Por lo que he visto, los 600 € pueden ser de una transferencia periódica, no hace falta que sean de una nómina.
Los 3 recibos han de ser de 3 emisores diferentes (no pueden ser 2 de Telefónica y uno de Endesa, por ejemplo)
Las operaciones con tarjeta deben ser 6 al trimestre, si no se hacen, se pierden las ventajas de la cuenta. Esto es lo que me está cortando de contratarla, porque no uso la tarjeta casi nunca.


----------



## E-1000 (4 Jun 2015)

Si no quieres la tarjeta de crédito te cobran también los 8 euros al mes?, la de debito entiendo que es obligatorio tenerla por lo de los 6 movimientos al trimestre.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2015 at 10:24 ----------

6 operaciones de tarjeta al trimestre no es tanto, en mi caso tres viajes al pueblo un peaje por trayecto, gasto total por trimestre menos de 15 euros.

La duda está con los recibos domiciliados, no veo por ninguna parte que tengan que ser suministros de la vivienda, entiendo que valdría cualquier cosa domiciliada, seguros, impuestos... no?


----------



## Ruffle22 (4 Jun 2015)

Me ha comentado una de las operadoras del 900 que no es necesario domiciliar la nomina, con que me transfieran mas de 600 euros mensuales ya cumplo el requisito.
Eso si debo avisar en la oficina que es en concepto de nomina.
Ahora bien, esos 600 euros mensuales...no tendre que declararlos despues como ingresos por rendimientos de trabajo???


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Jun 2015)

No, porque no se trata de ningún rendimiento de trabajo.

Es una transferencia normal y corriente.


----------



## guindos (5 Jun 2015)

E-1000 dijo:


> Si no quieres la tarjeta de crédito te cobran también los 8 euros al mes?, la de debito entiendo que es obligatorio tenerla por lo de los 6 movimientos al trimestre.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2015 at 10:24 ----------
> 
> ...



no es lo que pone en el condicionado. Es 6 con débito o crédito.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Jun 2015)

He llamado para consultar dudas y me han dicho que:
-Los 3 recibos han de ser de diferente compañía sólo si se trata de suministros. En el caso de colegios, valen 3 recibos del mismo colegio. El motivo: NPI.
-Las 6 compras: vale cualquier utilización de la tarjeta (compras, peajes, retirada de efectivo) y pueden ser con la de crédito o con la de débito.
-Comisiones: desde que se abre la cuenta, hay tres meses para domiciliar recibos, nómina, etc. y después otros tres meses de "gracia". La comisión de 3 € se empieza a cobrar a partir del 7º mes o desde el momento en que se cumplen las condiciones para cobrar los intereses y bonificaciones.
-Si ya se tiene la cuenta al 1,75% (la que se contrata sólo en Cataluña), se puede mantener y aprovechar así las dos cuentas.
-Tarjeta de crédito: AQUÍ ME HE QUEDADO UN POCO ::, porque me han dicho que no es obligatoria y se puede pedir sólo la de débito. ¿Podría alguien confirmármelo?


----------



## mpbk (5 Jun 2015)

si igualmente hasta setiembre no hay cole


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Jun 2015)

que maximo de periodicidad exigen para los recibos?, quiero decir que si vale el recibo del agua que se paga cada 3 meses?.

es obligatoria la nomina para abrir la cuenta, pero y luego mantenerla?.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Jun 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> que maximo de periodicidad exigen para los recibos?, quiero decir que si vale el recibo del agua que se paga cada 3 meses?.
> 
> es obligatoria la nomina para abrir la cuenta, pero y luego mantenerla?.



La periodicidad de los recibos les da igual, lo importante es que se paguen 3 diferentes cada trimestre.
La nómina (una transferencia mensual de 600 € también sirve) no es para abrir la cuenta sino para disfrutar de sus ventajas. Cada mes comprueban si se están cumpliendo los requisitos (nómina, recibos y compras), si se cumplen entonces liquidan los intereses y si no se cumplen no pagan nada y (creo) cobran una comisión adicional.


----------



## E-1000 (6 Jun 2015)

A alguien le han informado si los gastos de comedor, ampliación horaria, extraescolares etc tambien se bonifican?, porque en el precontrato habla sólo de gastos de escolarización.


----------



## From Thailand with love (8 Jun 2015)

Os estoy leyendo y he pensado comentárselo a mis padres para que lleven 15000 desde BBVA que no les da nada. Como seria el trasvase de dinero?? Según lei, ya no hay OTES, ahora se llaman Direct Debit Core o algo así. 
Seria el Santander el que emite esa DDC al BBVA ??? Hay comisiones?? Seria mas cómodo sacar el dinero en persona del BBVA y llevarlo al Santander??

Es que desde 10000 km poco puedo ayudarle en esa operación.

Un saludo, amigos.


----------



## mpbk (8 Jun 2015)

From Thailand with love dijo:


> Os estoy leyendo y he pensado comentárselo a mis padres para que lleven 15000 desde BBVA que no les da nada. Como seria el trasvase de dinero?? Según lei, ya no hay OTES, ahora se llaman Direct Debit Core o algo así.
> Seria el Santander el que emite esa DDC al BBVA ??? Hay comisiones?? Seria mas cómodo sacar el dinero en persona del BBVA y llevarlo al Santander??
> 
> Es que desde 10000 km poco puedo ayudarle en esa operación.
> ...



la mafia bancaria eliminó las otes para que la gente pagase comisiones.


----------



## Barruno (8 Jun 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> la mafia bancaria eliminó las otes para que la gente pagase comisiones.



Las otes existen aun pero bajo otro nombre. 
Yo he hecho 3 este año.
De nada.

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2015 at 16:20 ----------




E-1000 dijo:


> A alguien le han informado si los gastos de comedor, ampliación horaria, extraescolares etc tambien se bonifican?, porque en el precontrato habla sólo de gastos de escolarización.



Por logica (el banco no se mete en si al niño le dan clase, le dan de comer o le limpian el culo) sí entra.
[Menudas preguntas....]

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## From Thailand with love (8 Jun 2015)

Se llaman Direct Debit Core....... El coste en comisión cual es?? Es mejor sacar el dinero físico y llevarlo al Santander??





Barruno dijo:


> Las otes existen aun pero bajo otro nombre.
> Yo he hecho 3 este año.
> De nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barruno (9 Jun 2015)

From Thailand with love dijo:


> Se llaman Direct Debit Core....... El coste en comisión cual es?? Es mejor sacar el dinero físico y llevarlo al Santander??



Gratis, como las anteriores.
Y asi no se llaman.
Se llamam traspaso de fondos noseque o algo asi.

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## Barruno (9 Jun 2015)

los que se piensen que teniendo 15.000 euros les renta 3% se equivocan.
Mirad lo que sale en el contrato a firmar ya:





La cosa va por tramos, señores!!
A uno le ha salido al contratar la cuenta.. es el contrato (los muy HDLGP sólo te lo muestran a un click de aceptarlo todo).


tucapital.es dijo:


> Finalmente leyendo las condiciones defintivas, no hemos encontrado más "letras pequeñas".



Lo que has leido creo que no son "las condiciones definitivas"......
Si haces el amago de contratar la cuenta acceders a las "letras pequeñas que dices", a un click de firmarlo todo, ya te sale el contrato, y el mismo tiene 40 páginas (toma moreno!!) y modifica todos los contratos multicanales (cta, tarjeta, bancaonline, et etc, renuncias al correo postal, y te meten el contrato de custodia de valores)...
Saludos.


----------



## Arraez (9 Jun 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> los que se piensen que teniendo 15.000 euros les renta 3% se equivocan.
> Mirad lo que sale en el contrato a firmar ya:
> 
> 
> ...



Pone muy claro "desde el primer céntimo" no sé dónde ves el problema.


----------



## Barruno (9 Jun 2015)

Arraez dijo:


> Pone muy claro "desde el primer céntimo" no sé dónde ves el problema.



Que es desde el primer centimo de cada tramo, no desde el centimo 0.01 de los 15.000€ 
Esta clarisimo.
Ese es el problema, que no dan el 3%.

escribiendo desde un zapatófono.


----------



## euroburbuja (9 Jun 2015)

Es sencillo, la cuenta te da un dinero cumpliendo unas condiciones. Hasta el momento me parece de lo mas rentable dentro de la mierda de cuentas que hay.

Si el año que viene cambian condiciones pues me cambio y que les jodan. Yo siempre voy al mejor postor.


----------



## Ataqueitor (9 Jun 2015)

gonzalor dijo:


> La periodicidad de los recibos les da igual, lo importante es que se paguen 3 diferentes cada trimestre.
> La nómina (una transferencia mensual de 600 € también sirve) no es para abrir la cuenta sino para disfrutar de sus ventajas. Cada mes comprueban si se están cumpliendo los requisitos (nómina, recibos y compras), si se cumplen entonces liquidan los intereses y si no se cumplen no pagan nada y (creo) cobran una comisión adicional.



¿Alguien que se haya leído la famosa letra pequeña puede confirmar si lo de la transferencia mensual de 600 euros es cierto?


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Jun 2015)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> ¿Alguien que se haya leído la famosa letra pequeña puede confirmar si lo de la transferencia mensual de 600 euros es cierto?



En el banco me han asegurado que sí, que vale una transferencia periódica de 600 €. Lo que no sé es si se fijarán en que siempre venga del mismo banco o si es una transferencia programada o manual.


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Jun 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> Que es desde el primer centimo de cada tramo, no desde el centimo 0.01 de los 15.000€
> Esta clarisimo.
> Ese es el problema, que no dan el 3%.
> 
> escribiendo desde un zapatófono.




Da al 3% para todo el dinero que tengas en la cuenta, siempre que tengas más de 3.000€.

Así, si tienes 15.000€, te remuneran al 3% los 15.000€.

Salu2.


----------



## Arctic (10 Jun 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> Que es desde el primer centimo de cada tramo, no desde el centimo 0.01 de los 15.000€
> Esta clarisimo.
> Ese es el problema, que no dan el 3%.
> 
> escribiendo desde un zapatófono.



Esto es una gilipollez de un calibre dificil de definir. Deja de hacer el ridículo, de verdad.


----------



## Barruno (10 Jun 2015)

Arctic dijo:


> Esto es una gilipollez de un calibre dificil de definir. Deja de hacer el ridículo, de verdad.



El sentimiento es mutuo.
De todas maneras, el contrato que he colgado (no lo que leeis de la web del Santander) dice lo que dice, peleate con él, hamijo, si sabes leer.
O mejor aun, bloqueame y ya no veras mas mis aportaciones... mira que rapido se soluciona.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Jun 2015)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> ¿Alguien que se haya leído la famosa letra pequeña puede confirmar si lo de la transferencia mensual de 600 euros es cierto?



hay opiniones para todos los gustos, llama para preguntarlo, pero llama varias veces porque probablemente te den varias respuestas distintas, quedate con la que mas te guste y arriesgate a abrir la cuenta y tener 15.000 euros sin pagarte intereses o mandalos atpc...


----------



## John Oxenham (10 Jun 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> Que es desde el primer centimo de cada tramo, no desde el centimo 0.01 de los 15.000€
> Esta clarisimo.
> Ese es el problema, que no dan el 3%.
> 
> escribiendo desde un zapatófono.



Pone "al tipo de interés correspondiente al tramo en que dicho saldo se sitúe cada día"

Yo entiendo que al decir saldo se refiere al total y si superas por 1€ en anterior pues te tienen que remuneran al siguiente todo el capital.

De lo contrario debería poner que cada tramo será independiente.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Jun 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Da al 3% para todo el dinero que tengas en la cuenta, siempre que tengas más de 3.000€.
> 
> Así, si tienes 15.000€, te remuneran al 3% los 15.000€.
> 
> Salu2.



no, el documento que ha puesto barruno lo deja bien claro, pero el ejemplo numerico lo contradice.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2015 at 14:06 ----------




John Oxenham dijo:


> Pone "al tipo de interés correspondiente al tramo en que dicho saldo se sitúe cada día"
> 
> Yo entiendo que al decir saldo se refiere al total y si superas por 1€ en anterior pues te tienen que remuneran al siguiente todo el capital.
> 
> De lo contrario debería poner que cada tramo será independiente.




leelo atentamente, pone que los intereses son la suma de los intereses de cada tramo, pero el ejemplo que ponen lo contradice, ni ellos mismos se aclaran.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2015 at 14:11 ----------

a mi este tema me carga, sus propias condiciones en el contrato se contradicen, se contradice lo que dice el contrato con lo que te dicen por telefono en el tema de la nomina, paso de esta cuenta, la verdad es que no me extraña nada viniendo del banco que viene, redordemos toda la que montaron con isantander, lo mas sensato es esperar a que otros bancos ofrezcan productos parecidos, que la cuenta del santander la pruebe otro...


----------



## John Oxenham (10 Jun 2015)

Yo tengo la cuenta de isantander procedente de ibanesto y ningún problema.


----------



## Arctic (10 Jun 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> no, el documento que ha puesto barruno lo deja bien claro, pero el ejemplo numerico lo contradice.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jun-2015 at 14:06 ----------
> 
> ...





Por zanjar el tema y por si hay alguien leyendo con interés real en esta cuenta. Sería una pena que por hacer caso a algún incapaz se quedase sin contratarla. 

El tipo de interés es desde el primer céntimo y no hay tramos. Lo de calcular el interés devengado como la suma de tramos solo se aplica si durante el periodo hay variaciones en el saldo. Si tienes unos dias 1000, otros 2000 y otros 10000 utilizan los tramos con el saldo a cierre de día. 
Si tu tienes un saldo superior a 3.000 euros todos los días del mes, no hay tramos que valgan. Todo el saldo al tipo que corresponda.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Jun 2015)

Arctic dijo:


> Por zanjar el tema y por si hay alguien leyendo con interés real en esta cuenta. Sería una pena que por hacer caso a algún incapaz se quedase sin contratarla.
> 
> El tipo de interés es desde el primer céntimo y no hay tramos. Lo de calcular el interés devengado como la suma de tramos solo se aplica si durante el periodo hay variaciones en el saldo. Si tienes unos dias 1000, otros 2000 y otros 10000 utilizan los tramos con el saldo a cierre de día.
> Si tu tienes un saldo superior a 3.000 euros todos los días del mes, no hay tramos que valgan. Todo el saldo al tipo que corresponda.




si es asi podian expresarse mejor, que parecen politicos redactando una ley...


----------



## Teofrasto (10 Jun 2015)

Otro asunto a valorar es que con la historia esa de que te regalan acciones te endosarán una cuenta de valores y tendrás que pagar por ella


----------



## Barruno (10 Jun 2015)

había escrito un mensaje "en contestación a", pero lo edito por que al final creo que no merece la pena contestar a semejante personaje.
Saludos.


----------



## Barruno (10 Jun 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> si es asi podian expresarse mejor, que parecen politicos redactando una ley...



No es así, Esclavizadordementes.
Piensa que dicen (según el contrato que colgué), que si tienes, por ejemplo 3.000 euros, no dicen que te vayan a dar el 2% desde el céntimo 0,01 hasta el 3.000,00€, sino que lo que dicen es que te dan es ésto:
de 0,01 a 1000 Nada
de 1001 a 2000 el 1%
y *de 2001 a 3000 el 2%.*... o sea que el saldo de 1000 a 2000 sigue siendo al 1%, no al 2% 
Jamás te van a dar el 2% desde el primer céntimo al 3.000,00.
Dale al spoiler si quieres ver otra vez el contrato, no tiene desperdicio 


Spoiler











Es lo que dice el Santander... si contradice lo que dicen por la web y teléfono, éso es otra historia

Piénsalo. Nunca dicen que si alcanzas un determinado saldo te vayan a remunerar *por el todo*... leelo, no lo dicen, si no todo lo contrario y lo dejan bien claro.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Jun 2015)

por otra parte vaya cacao se va montar entre queremos ser tu banco y 1,2,3, preveo que los primeros se van a quedar como los de isantander, arrastrados hacia 1,2,3, o a la calle...


ibanesto ---> isantander ---> queremos ser tu banco ---> 1,2,3 ---> deja de tocar los cojones


----------



## Sacaroso (10 Jun 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> No es así, Esclavizadordementes.
> Piensa que dicen (según el contrato que colgué), que si tienes, por ejemplo 3.000 euros, no dicen que te vayan a dar el 2% desde el céntimo 0,01 hasta el 3.000,00€, sino que lo que dicen es que te dan es ésto:
> de 0,01 a 1000 Nada
> de 1001 a 2000 el 1%
> ...



Entonces como los tramos del IRPF. :


----------



## Fernando francisco (10 Jun 2015)

De todas formas si yo mantengo siempre 2500 en la cuenta me pagan el 2% no??


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Jun 2015)

Fernando francisco dijo:


> De todas formas si yo mantengo siempre 2500 en la cuenta me pagan el 2% no??



con ese dinero no recuperas ni lo que te cobran en comisiones, para esos saldos esta cuenta no merece la pena, vete a ING.


----------



## Fernando francisco (10 Jun 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> con ese dinero no recuperas ni lo que te cobran en comisiones, para esos saldos esta cuenta no merece la pena, vete a ING.



mientras yo mantenga esos 2500 euros como mínimo estoy seguro que me pagaran todos los meses el 2% o eso creo,lo tengo todo en el Santander los recibos de la casa mas los seguros de vida hogar y auto


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Jun 2015)

Fernando francisco dijo:


> De todas formas si yo mantengo siempre 2500 en la cuenta me pagan el 2% no??




Sí, al 2%, pero intentaría esforzarme y poner algo más de 3.000€ para que te rente al 3%.


----------



## mtps37 (11 Jun 2015)

Hola.

Actualmente tengo una cuenta sin comisiones en el Santander y creo que me interesa cambiarme. Tengo lo siguiente:
- Saldo medio de unos 6000€.
- 2 tarjetas de débito y otra virtual.
- Una nómina e infinidad de recibos domiciliados de todo tipo.

Sólo tengo la duda de si los recibos del colegio (público) por comedor y actividades extraescolares entrarían en la promoción. ¿Alguien sabe algo?


Saludos.


----------



## E-1000 (11 Jun 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> Por logica (el banco no se mete en si al niño le dan clase, le dan de comer o le limpian el culo) sí entra.
> [Menudas preguntas....]
> 
> escribiendo desde un zapatófono.



Muy amable Barruno.

Por cierto para mi no es una pregunta tan estupida la escolarización me viene con un CIF distinto a otras actividades del Colegio.


----------



## mpbk (11 Jun 2015)

luego hay que mantener 3 recibos mensuales??pfffffffffff que pereza no cambiar recibos?


----------



## euroburbuja (11 Jun 2015)

esta cuenta no es para desempleados ni gente con ahorros de dos ceros. Es para gente con nomina, con recibos domiciliados y con al menos 12000 euros ahorrados para beneficiarse de manera intereresante. EL resto de gente que no cumpla este perfil y se meta acabará palmando dinero. Hacer lo que queráis, pero es así. No es una cuenta para pobres sin trabajo, es para la clase media que ha sobrevivido a lo peor de la crisis. Son palabras textuales del director de mi sucursal tomando café con un conocido.

No me meto con nadie, solamente hablo claro. Leo gente con mil euros ahorrados que se quiere meter y acabaran palmando.


----------



## Síndrome Mesiánico (11 Jun 2015)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Entonces como los tramos del IRPF. :



No: El IRPF va por tramos sobre la base imponible. El interés superior solo se paga por los euros que excedan sobre el tramo inferior. Tal como se indica en la cuenta es *desde el primer céntimo* (no a partir de los 1000 o 2000 o 3000 euros).



El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> con ese dinero no recuperas ni lo que te cobran en comisiones, para esos saldos esta cuenta no merece la pena, vete a ING.



Suponiendo que la cuenta naranja paga un 0.65% nominal, para 2500 euros pagará 1,35 euros al mes. Santander a un 2% nominal pagará 4,17 euros al mes. De los que restará 3 euros de comisión. Suponiendo un 20% de IRPF sobre rendimientos adicionales (2%-0,65%) en Santander se dejarían de ganar unos 75 céntimos. En efecto si solo es por el rendimiento (que durará lo que dure), no parece interesar para 2500. Pero a partir de 3000,01 euros sí que se sacaría algún rendimiento extra (3000*(3%-,65%)*(1-20%)/12-3=+1,70)

Pero yo entiendo que no pueden pagar un 3% de forma sostenible (con un euribor al cero, desde luego que no se obtendría otorgando hipotecas o reinvirtiendo en bonos estatales).
Si yo fuera AnaP en unos meses decía que pagaba hasta el 3% sobre los primeros 3000€ (por eso de que quedaría feo que una cuenta llamada 1|2|3 solo te dé el 1), y sobre el resto ajo y agua.


Sobre el que decía que si las acciones y el mantenimiento de la cuenta de valores: Por las acciones de la casa (Santander) no se cobra comisión de mantenimiento.

Yo abrí en su día una cuenta con el "Queremos ser tu banco" por tener ahí las acciones del Santander y reinvertir el dividendo. Pasado un tiempo endurecieron las condiciones y me exigieron tener un saldo mínimo de 500€ para no cobrar comisiones (decían que cero comisiones para siempre, pero nadie dijo que no podían cambiar los requisitos).
Sin dar detalles, como lo tengo complicado para cumplir las condiciones de la 123, no tengo dudas en quedarme con la QSTB.


----------



## Arraez (11 Jun 2015)

No seáis cabezones joder que remuneran al 3% los 15.000€, os lo digo yo en primera persona. No me hagáis pensar que sois víctimas de la LOGSE :rolleye:


----------



## tucapital.es (12 Jun 2015)

Lo hemos dicho una y otra y otra vez... ains...


----------



## tacus (13 Jun 2015)

Una pregunta...desde que día empieza a rentar los 15k euros?? he llamado y me han dicho que desde el dia que cumpla con las condiciones: primer cargo de nómina, seis movimientos de tarjeta realizados y 3 cargos domiciliados.
Tengo que esperar entonces varios meses hasta que se cargen las domiciliaciones si alguna es bimensual o trimestral???
Lo veo un poco raro...alguien lo sabe con certeza?? Saludos

---------- Post added 13-jun-2015 at 18:11 ----------


Bueno me contesto a mi mismo, leido con detalle el contrato de la cuenta 123...Los intereses se pagan desde el día de constitucion de la cuenta , segun clausula quinta del contrato, siempre que se hayan cumplido las condiciones de nómina cargada, seis movimientos con tarjeta y tres recibos cargados de distinto emisor en los tres meses anteriores. El banco comprobará unos dias antes del dia 10 de cada mes (que es cuando se liquidan los intereses, % de recibos y cuota de 3€ de cuenta) el cumplimiento de las condiciones anteriores.
OJO, tenemos 2 meses a contar desde el siguiente dia 10 del mes que hemos abierto la cuenta para domiciliar todo, salu2
pd. como siempre en atención al cliente no informan demasiado bien, podemos meter el dinero desde la constitución de la cuenta ya que nos renta desde ese día.


----------



## Fernando francisco (14 Jun 2015)

tacus dijo:


> Una pregunta...desde que día empieza a rentar los 15k euros?? he llamado y me han dicho que desde el dia que cumpla con las condiciones: primer cargo de nómina, seis movimientos de tarjeta realizados y 3 cargos domiciliados.
> Tengo que esperar entonces varios meses hasta que se cargen las domiciliaciones si alguna es bimensual o trimestral???
> Lo veo un poco raro...alguien lo sabe con certeza?? Saludos
> 
> ...



a mi me dijo la del banco que empiezan a pagar el 10 de julio y luego el 10 de cada mes


----------



## tacus (14 Jun 2015)

Fernando francisco dijo:


> a mi me dijo la del banco que empiezan a pagar el 10 de julio y luego el 10 de cada mes



Si, eso lo tengo claro. A lo que me refiero es que te empiezan a pagar el tae cuando cumplas las 3 Condiciones, y para ello te dan 2 meses de plazo. Salu2

Enviado desde mi CoolPad 7320 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Jun 2015)

tacus dijo:


> Si, eso lo tengo claro. A lo que me refiero es que te empiezan a pagar el tae cuando cumplas las 3 Condiciones, y para ello te dan 2 meses de plazo. Salu2
> 
> Enviado desde mi CoolPad 7320 mediante Tapatalk



Así q si alguno de los recibos es trimestral tienes q andar con ojo con la fecha de apertura de la cuenta...

Creo q la mayoria no comprende lo q significa esta cuenta, un aumento de vinculación con respecto a queremos ser tu banco, casi todos los clientes se cambiaran o se verán obligados a hacerlo según el nivel q tuvieran de queremos ser tu banco, llegado ese momento el interes bajara hasta nada o casi nada y les quedara una bonita cuenta con comisiones, y no pocas, jugada maestra, el mayor banco de españa con todos sus clientes vinculados hasta la médula y pagando comisiones...

Huid del Santander insensatos.


----------



## tucapital.es (15 Jun 2015)

Sí, eso es lo que me temo, pero siempre te puedes ir a otro lado cuando lo cambie.


----------



## latumbadehuma (16 Jun 2015)

pues ayer vi el anuncio y me encandiló. EN mi caso sí que podría rentar, ya que podría mantener un límite de 15K, y tengo una factura de colegio de 500€ al mes. 

me lo tengo que pensar, ya que mover todo tu recibos de banco, en un gran lio, pero me puedo llevar una buena mordida anual, con las condiciones actuales.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Jun 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Así q si alguno de los recibos es trimestral tienes q andar con ojo con la fecha de apertura de la cuenta...
> 
> Creo q la mayoria no comprende lo q significa esta cuenta, un aumento de vinculación con respecto a queremos ser tu banco, casi todos los clientes se cambiaran o se verán obligados a hacerlo según el nivel q tuvieran de queremos ser tu banco, llegado ese momento el interes bajara hasta nada o casi nada y les quedara una bonita cuenta con comisiones, y no pocas, jugada maestra, el mayor banco de españa con todos sus clientes vinculados hasta la médula y pagando comisiones...
> 
> Huid del Santander insensatos.



Cuando cambien las condiciones huiremos, lo difícil será encontrar a dónde. Espero que los bancos online mantengan la gratuidad.


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Jun 2015)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> pues ayer vi el anuncio y me encandiló. EN mi caso sí que podría rentar, ya que podría mantener un límite de 15K, y tengo una factura de colegio de 500€ al mes.
> 
> me lo tengo que pensar, ya que mover todo tu recibos de banco, en un gran lio, pero me puedo llevar una buena mordida anual, con las condiciones actuales.



Con esa factura del colegio, creo que te compensa con creces.

Salu2.


----------



## Fernando francisco (16 Jun 2015)

Alguien sabe si se puede cobrar la comisión por domiciliar la factura de agua y luz de dos casas distintas??le he dicho a mi madre si me deja domiciliar las facturas de su casa con eso me aseguro tener los tres cargos al mes ya ke vienen mensuales y las de la otra viene cada dos meses y algo


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Jun 2015)

No, no cobran comisión por domiciliar recibos de cualquier tipo.


----------



## latumbadehuma (16 Jun 2015)

me sale en el simulador 657€ al año de beneficio, con mis condiciones. 

ahora tengo que ver lo de las comisiones.


----------



## tucapital.es (16 Jun 2015)

Eso es fáicl: 3 euros mensuales + 3 euros mensuales si quieres tarjeta de crédito.


----------



## Fernando francisco (16 Jun 2015)

tucapital.es dijo:


> No, no cobran comisión por domiciliar recibos de cualquier tipo.



Entonces que tengo que hacer quitar las facturas de menor importe pa poner las que cobran más de agua y luz o como funciona eso??


----------



## tucapital.es (17 Jun 2015)

No te entiendo...

No cobran comisiones por domiciliar los recibos.

Te devuelven un porcentaje los recibos domiciliados hasta un máximo de 110€ mensuales:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/cuen...as-las-claves/

Salu2.


----------



## Fernando francisco (17 Jun 2015)

Me ekivoke,keria saber si puedo cobrar los beneficios por domiciliar las facturas de agua y luz de la casa mía y la de mi madre,se puede cobrar por las dos??


----------



## tucapital.es (18 Jun 2015)

Sí, todos los recibos domiciliados dentro de los contemplados con bonificación.


----------



## khirs (23 Jun 2015)

Acabo de leer que la cuenta 123 no esta dentro del fondo de garantía hasta los 100.000€ es decir que se tiene riesgo de perder el dinero. 
En comentarios anteriores no he leído nada de eso y veo que es algo muy importante.
La "letra pequeÃ±a" de la Cuenta 1|2|3 del Santander | ctxt.es


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Jun 2015)

¿Quien ha escrito eso?

Tranquilos que sí que está bajo el FGD. Las cuentas corrientes o cuentas de ahorro o cuentas remuneradas, son depósitos a la vista y bajo el FGD.

Salu2.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2015 at 12:20 ----------

Acabo de hablar con el Banco y me han asegurado por activa y pasiva que está bajo el FGD como cualquier otra cuenta.


----------



## khirs (23 Jun 2015)

Según el articulo Javier santacruz. Y lo deja bien claro:
Es un producto estructurado -por lo que no puede compararse a un depósito-, y no está protegido por el Fondo de Garantía de Depósito

Tendran que hablar los del Santander con esta gente si estan dando información falsa. Ya que les puede estar leyendo mucha gente.
Yo lo vi por facebook.


----------



## Masateo (23 Jun 2015)

Hoy me ha llegado una carta del Santander.
Dentro había:

- Un papelito para decirme que la rentabilidad de una cuenta que abrí en 2011 en iBanesto (que luego pasó al santader) ahora es del 0.2%. En su día era de aquellas del 3% TAE (durante los primeros 6 meses) y como en todas, ha ido bajando.

- Otro papelito para ofrecerme una cuenta 1 2 3 con una rentabilidad de la hostia y con la que si meto pasta suficiente puedo sacar 1000 pavos al año entre pitos y flautas (500 de pitos y 500 de flautas)

Hoygan, denme su consejo. ¿Me fio? ::


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Jun 2015)

khirs dijo:


> Según el articulo Javier santacruz. Y lo deja bien claro:
> Es un producto estructurado -por lo que no puede compararse a un depósito-, y no está protegido por el Fondo de Garantía de Depósito
> 
> Tendran que hablar los del Santander con esta gente si estan dando información falsa. Ya que les puede estar leyendo mucha gente.
> Yo lo vi por facebook.




O Santander está informando mal a los clientes (nosotros incluidos), o estos están patinando; y pensamos más bien la segunda opción.

Salu2.


----------



## Fernando francisco (23 Jun 2015)

De todas formas si el dinero no está asegurado por el FGD solo perderíamos el dinero si el banco quiebra no??no creo que el banco Santander quiebre


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Jun 2015)

Sí.

Si quiebra Santander, nos vamos todos a tomar por el... (perdón).

Salu2

---------- Post added 23-jun-2015 at 14:11 ----------

Pero eso es otro tema.

Me hace difícil pensar que una cuenta bancaria que se comercializa como tal y que lo llamen como tal, NO esté cubierto por el FGD.

Y por qué dicen que no está cubierto por el FGD? porque exigen cumplir unas condiciones, entonces, la mayoría de las cuentas de alta rentabilidad no estarían cubiertos por el FGD, vamos todos los que exigen nómina o recibos como el Santander.

Salu2.


----------



## Arraez (23 Jun 2015)

El que se ha marcado el artículo se ha lucido. Osea que una cuenta con su IBAN, sus domiciliaciones, etc. no está cubierta no???::


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Jun 2015)

Alguien ha trolleado a alguien... y por una vez creo que no ha sido el banco.


----------



## tucapital.es (23 Jun 2015)

Pues sí... y creo que cuando se den cuenta, alguien tiene que comerse sus palabras (lo creo al 99%, nunca se sabe con los bancos).

Salu2.


----------



## Barruno (23 Jun 2015)

Yo tambien creo que el tal Santa Cruz ha confundido (quizas a drede) churras con merinas.




tucapital.es dijo:


> Pues sí... y creo que cuando se den cuenta, alguien tiene que comerse sus palabras (lo creo al 99%, nunca se sabe con los bancos).
> 
> Salu2.



Mas de uno (incluyendo el Santander por la chapuza de todo èsto). Que el tiempo es el juez inexcrutable que da y quita razones, que dirìa el Garcìa.
Veremos como se comen esos owned.


escribiendo desde un zapatófono. Perdonad las faltas.


----------



## euroburbuja (24 Jun 2015)

A ver si os aclaro:

La CUENTA 123 como todas las cuentas y depositos están protegidas por el FGD español. Esto es automatico por ley.

Lo que no está protegido es la cuenta de valores que necesitas para recibir las acciones que te regalan del banco. Esto es evidente.

Como le gusta a la peña lanzar mentiras y meter miedo al personal...


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Jun 2015)

Incluso la cuenta de valores está cubierto por un fondo, el FOGAIN, que es un fondo similar al FGD, pero de las cuentas de valores.

Salu2.


----------



## Arraez (24 Jun 2015)

Economía y empresas. El blog Salmón


----------



## tucapital.es (25 Jun 2015)

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/fals...to-por-el-fgd/


----------



## tucapital.es (26 Jun 2015)

La web donde difundía el bulo, está fuera de servicio... tendrá algo que ver con el bulo?

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Jun 2015)

Efectivamente, el precedente es bueno, pero la posible trampa está allí.

Aunque no lo baje subirá cuando suba el euribor?, tened en cuenta que ahora mismo está ofreciendo casi 3% por encima del euribor.

COINC ofrecía una rentabilidad extraordinaria y con el tiempo se ha desinflado.

De todas formas, se disfruta de las ventajas mientras que los den, y si cambian, pues a cambiar de banco.

Salu2.


----------



## E-1000 (30 Jun 2015)

Bueno pues yo voy a contar mi experiencia con la cuenta 123, que no puede ser más lamentable por ahora.

El día 2 de junio formalizo por internet un contrato de una cuenta 123 con 2 cotitulares mi señora esposa y un servidor. Cuando leo el contrato veo una serie de clausulas sobre cuenta de valores etc que no nos interesan lo más mínimo. Llamo al 900123123 y me informan que puedo renunciar a la susodicha cuenta de valores pero tiene que ser presencialmente en la oficina.

Recibo correos del Santander de bienvenido a la cuenta 123, active sus claves, etc que no hago ni puto caso ya que todavía no había firmado nada , también recibo un total de 5 llamadas de una centralita entre el día 10 y el 17 de junio, en horario laboral que no puedo atender, puedo suponer que fueran ellos.

El día 21 mi mujer formaliza otra cuenta en la que está ella sóla como titular.

Entre horarios de trabajo de mi mujer y mios, 2 niños pequeños que tenemos etc, hasta el día 25 de junio no podemos acudir a la oficina a formalizar el contrato.

En la oficina nos atiende la Directora de mediana edad, le comento que venimos a formalizar el contrato que habíamos solicitado por Internet de las cuenta 123, según estaba hablando y viendo su cara ya me daba cuenta de que tendríamos problemas, es como si le estuvieramos hablando en chino. 

Me dice que no tiene ni idea de lo que le estamos hablando, y a continuacion levanta el auricular del teléfono y teclea un número, y me lo pasa, cual es mi sorpresa cuando oigo que me ha pasado con una operadora del 900123123, le explico la situación a la pobre chica que está al otro lado del teléfono, que tampoco entiende muy bien que está sucediendo. 

Cuando cuelgo sin que me resuelvan nada evidentemente, la Directora insiste en que ella de las cuentas de internet no tiene ni idea y que la envíe por correo o por mensajero o como sea que hayamos marcado al solicitarla, le insisto en que esa cuenta no está formalizada en la Oficina Virtual sino que está en su oficina física, nada que la mande por correo, no hay otra opción.

Llamo al 900123123 ya desde casa, son las 14 horas del día 25 de junio, la operadora me dice que en el banco me lo tenían que haber cogido, le pido que me envíen un mensajero que fue la opción que elegí cuando formalicé el contrato, y me dice que ya me llamarán, le aviso que hace una semana que no me llama nadie, insiste en que ya me llamaran pero no puede hacer constar en ninguna parte que tienen que llamarme.

Envío un correo al mail haztecliente para indicar el problema, al poco rato me llaman para decirme que ya me llamarán, vale me llamas para decirme que ya me llamarán muy bien perfecto, pasan 4 días y no me llama nadie.

El lunes me planto a primera hora en la oficina para decirle a la Directora que me tiene que recoger la documentación por lo civil o por lo criminal, me la recoge a regañadientes, no tiene ni puta idea de donde se manda, le tengo que escribir yo la dirección en el sobre, y ya me avisa de que seguramente no va a llegar a tiempo antes de que cumplan 30 días desde que hice la solicitud, que es cuando supuestamente cancelaran la cuenta.

Mando un correo a hazte un cliente, para avisar que el día 02/07/2015 supuestamente va a cancelarse la cuenta, indicar que a mi mujer ya le han ingresado la nómina en la cuenta 123 según le han informado en el trabajo, pero no podemos ni siquiera verla en ningún sitio, mañana van a cargar 2 recibos domiciliados que no tenemos la certeza de si serán devueltos, y el próximo mes es muy probable que desde mi trabajo ingresen una nómina en una cuenta que ya no existe porque la hayan cancelado. 

La respuesta de hazte cliente ninguna, esperando estoy que me contesten.

Las condiciones nos favorecían mucho por diversas circunstancias, niño en guarderia y el otro en cole de pago, cantidades ahorradas que no están rentando nada en nuestros respectivos bancos, pero esto se está convirtiendo en una peli de terror.


----------



## Barruno (4 Jul 2015)

E-1000 dijo:


> Bueno pues yo voy a contar mi experiencia con la cuenta 123, que no puede ser más lamentable por ahora.
> 
> El día 2 de junio formalizo por internet un contrato de una cuenta 123 con 2 cotitulares mi señora esposa y un servidor. Cuando leo el contrato veo una serie de clausulas sobre cuenta de valores etc que no nos interesan lo más mínimo. Llamo al 900123123 y me informan que puedo renunciar a la susodicha cuenta de valores pero tiene que ser presencialmente en la oficina.
> 
> ...



Y el mensaje es: deje Ud. sus ahorros aqui... y dentro de 3 meses, el mismo sistema que no le hace ni puto caso discernirá si darle o no el oro y el moro prometido.
Lo siento, esta gente es una impresentable y me temo que se rebuscaran cualquier resquicio para no pagar los intereses.... 
Y luego vete tu a pedirle cuentas al maestro armero, que ya ves las que te estan haciendo a ti.
Yo con empresas asi no trato.
De todas maneras me alegro por otra parte de que se le vea ya la patita realmente a este lobo. Ya dije aqui estas verdades como puños y no se me tomó en serio. Preveo tardes de gloria al respecto. Os deseo suerte a los pardillos que, por el plato de lentejas prometido, os encadeneis a este laberinto propuesto por el banco.


escribiendo desde un zapatófono. Perdonad las faltas.


----------



## euroburbuja (5 Jul 2015)

E-1000 dijo:


> Bueno pues yo voy a contar mi experiencia con la cuenta 123, que no puede ser más lamentable por ahora.
> 
> El día 2 de junio formalizo por internet un contrato de una cuenta 123 con 2 cotitulares mi señora esposa y un servidor. Cuando leo el contrato veo una serie de clausulas sobre cuenta de valores etc que no nos interesan lo más mínimo. Llamo al 900123123 y me informan que puedo renunciar a la susodicha cuenta de valores pero tiene que ser presencialmente en la oficina.
> 
> ...



Que complicadito eres.

Yo contrate por Internet y y en 48h activada.Ahora disfrutando plenamente


----------



## alopaco (6 Jul 2015)

euroburbuja dijo:


> Que complicadito eres.
> 
> Yo contrate por Internet y y en 48h activada.Ahora disfrutando plenamente



¿Ya le han pagado intereses, acciones o % de recibos?

¿Cuando comenzará a hacerlo? ¿Alguien tiene esos datos....?


----------



## E-1000 (6 Jul 2015)

El día 10 de Julio se pagan por primera vez intereses para los que cumplan con los requisitos antes de esa fecha, nómina ingresada y tres recibos domiciliados y pagados, para los que no cumplan se pagarán con efectos retroactivos el siguiente día 10, igualmente hasta que no se cumplan no cobran comisiones, hasta un límite de tres meses que es cuando empezarían las penalizaciones.

Las acciones en Octubre la primera, para quién la quiera.

Para cerrar mi caso el día que supuestamente me iban a cerrar la cuenta 02 de julio llamé a atención al cliente, y ya estaba activa, no se les había ocurrido avisarme con un correo o llamada.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2015 at 16:47 ----------




euroburbuja dijo:


> Que complicadito eres.
> 
> Yo contrate por Internet y y en 48h activada.Ahora disfrutando plenamente



Yo no soy complicado son ellos los que me complican la vida informandome mal.

Si a mi me dicen en el 900123123 que tenía que enviarse por mensajero o por correo el contrato completo, y que luego antes de Octubre puedo renunciar al contrato de valores, me hubieran ahorrado muchos dolores de cabeza, y también lo hubiera tenido en 48 horas como usted, pero me dijeron que tenía que ir al banco para renunciar al contrato de valores antes de enviarlo.

Y luego la eficiencia de atención al cliente para hacérselo mirar...

En fin ya está hecho a esperar que lo mantengan con estas condiciones en un entorno de tipos bajos durante muchos años, y si no es así a cambiarnos como alma que lleva el diablo de nuevo a ING de donde me ha dolido irme.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Jul 2015)

alopaco dijo:


> ¿Ya le han pagado intereses, acciones o % de recibos?
> 
> ¿Cuando comenzará a hacerlo? ¿Alguien tiene esos datos....?




cobraras los intereses si el sistema decide que debes cobrarlo en funcion de si le consta cumplidas las condiciones.

repito, esta cuenta es una chorrada que no tiene mas finalidad que terminar con queremos ser tu banco y que todos los clientes del santander esten vinculados hasta la medula, pagando comisiones y sin que te paguen un duro de intereses mas alla de los del periodo promocional.

huid del santander, es un banco destructivo, lo mejor que podia pasar es que desapareciese, no aporta nada bueno al sistema.


----------



## Fernando francisco (7 Jul 2015)

La del banco me dijo que lo cobramos el día 10,según los cálculos que he hecho en mi caso tendrían que darme entre 15 o 20 euros,ya veremos lo que me pagan


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Jul 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> cobraras los intereses si el sistema decide que debes cobrarlo en funcion de si le consta cumplidas las condiciones.
> 
> repito, esta cuenta es una chorrada que no tiene mas finalidad que terminar con queremos ser tu banco y que todos los clientes del santander esten vinculados hasta la medula, pagando comisiones y sin que te paguen un duro de intereses mas alla de los del periodo promocional.
> 
> huid del santander, es un banco destructivo, lo mejor que podia pasar es que desapareciese, no aporta nada bueno al sistema.




Es lo más probable... pero de momento no hay fecha de caducidad y en Reino Unido de donde se importó la cuenta, llevas varios años dando al tipo inicial.


----------



## +18 (9 Sep 2015)

Hoy me han ingresado 7 euros y pico por los dias de julio hasta 9 de agosto.
Lo que no he visto es como liquidan, ¿te mandan algun papel por correo, por internet, como va eso?

gracias


----------



## alegobia (17 Sep 2015)

London calling - La cuenta 1,2,3 de Santander pierde atractivo - Blogs Expansión.com

Ya se empiezan a ver las trampas en UK


----------



## Barruno (17 Sep 2015)

alegobia dijo:


> London calling - La cuenta 1,2,3 de Santander pierde atractivo - Blogs Expansión.com
> 
> Ya se empiezan a ver las trampas en UK



Lo que pasa es que alli no son 15.000 euros, es el doble o algo asì, asì que imaginate, si puerde atractivo en Uk, como deberiamos verlo aqui mada mas empezar..

escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Sep 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que alli no son 15.000 euros, es el doble o algo asì, asì que imaginate, si puerde atractivo en Uk, como deberiamos verlo aqui mada mas empezar..
> 
> escrobiendo por zapatòfono x tapatalk... perdonad las faltas.



alli son 20.000 libras, con la subida de comisiones como no apures esa cifra lo comido por lo servido, que es lo que han conseguido?, pues una cuenta sin comisiones como antes tenias con una nomina lisa y moronda, solo que ahora vinculado hasta las orejas, unos se iran corriendo como es logico, pero a otros les puede la inercia, les dara pereza volver a cambiar todas las domiciliaciones, la borregada esta en el redil...


----------



## psikoj (18 Sep 2015)

Ya esta señores, lo que alguno sospechaba de querer acostumbrar a los cliente a pagar comisiones, se ha confirmado.
Me acaban de enviar una carta del Santander por la cual a partir de 7 de noviembre la cuenta "Queremos ser tu banco" desaparece, pasandose a llamar cuenta "Dia a Dia" en la cual cobran comisiones por todo.
Ya estoy buscando cuentas alternativas, ¿Alguna recomendable?
Un saludo


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 Sep 2015)

psikoj dijo:


> Ya esta señores, lo que alguno sospechaba de querer acostumbrar a los cliente a pagar comisiones, se ha confirmado.
> Me acaban de enviar una carta del Santander por la cual a partir de 7 de noviembre la cuenta "Queremos ser tu banco" desaparece, pasandose a llamar cuenta "Dia a Dia" en la cual cobran comisiones por todo.
> Ya estoy buscando cuentas alternativas, ¿Alguna recomendable?
> Un saludo



ING, y con el plan amigo te llevas 50 euros.


----------



## tucapital.es (21 Sep 2015)

psikoj dijo:


> Ya esta señores, lo que alguno sospechaba de querer acostumbrar a los cliente a pagar comisiones, se ha confirmado.
> Me acaban de enviar una carta del Santander por la cual a partir de 7 de noviembre la cuenta "Queremos ser tu banco" desaparece, pasandose a llamar cuenta "Dia a Dia" en la cual cobran comisiones por todo.
> Ya estoy buscando cuentas alternativas, ¿Alguna recomendable?
> Un saludo



Pues depende de lo que estés buscando...

ING es una gran alternativa si lo que no quieres es pagar comisiones ni cosas raras, pero exige nómina o ingreso mensual de 600€ si quieres tarjetas y domiciliar cosas.

La cuenta de ahorro (cuenta Naranja) no exige absolutamente nada y es totalmente gratis, pero no da tarjeta y la rentabilidad que ofrece tampoco es de otro mundo.

Y su tarjeta veremos en dónde se podrá retirar efectivo sin coste, de momento se garantiza sólo los cajeros del Popular (2.600).

Salu2.


----------



## karabantxel (22 Sep 2015)

a ver si me podeis echar una manita ya que no me queda claro esta cuenta,,,vengo de la cuenta queremos ser tu banco que en noviembre man dicho que desaparece me han ofrecido la cuenta 123 las comisiones que man comentado son 3e al mes de mantenimiento,,todo lo demas es gratuito?tarjetas?,,por otra parte cuanto me daran mensualmente si mis condiciones son:
nomina 1200€
saldo mensual 12000€
recibos adsl 37€(mensual)luz 75€(mensual)y agua 35€ (bimensual)
el tema de los 3 recibos trimestre lo cumplo aunque el agua sea bimensual?el recibo del gimnasio es valido tanto para los requisitos como para el 2porciento de devolucion?
cuanto me daran de rentabilidad mensualmente?
gracias chicos


----------



## tucapital.es (22 Sep 2015)

Cumples las condiciones (tendrás que realizar 6 operaciones con las tarejtas)

12.000 euros al 3% TAE, unos 23€ de intereses netos.

Suministro mensual: 37 + 75 + 35/2 al 2% --> 2,59€ de bonificación mensual.

Y te cobran 3 euros de comisión.

Al final, te produce algo más de 20 euros netos mensuales de intereses por tener 12.000 euros en la cuenta. TAE? entorno al 2,75%.

Salu2.

Salu2.


----------



## karabantxel (22 Sep 2015)

Pues en principio pinta bastante bien,tarjeta de débito gratuita?bonifican todos los recibos al 2%?como por ejemplo el del gymnasio?gracias tu capital!


----------



## apunt (11 Feb 2016)

ahora estoy con la cuenta dia a dia, teniendo 15000€, nomina domiciliada, tarjeta débito y ecommerce (tampoco muchos movimientos), sin domiciliaciones y con plan de pensiones, merecela pena la cuenta 123?

saludos y gracias


----------



## Barruno (11 Feb 2016)

apunt dijo:


> ahora estoy con la cuenta dia a dia, teniendo 15000€, nomina domiciliada, tarjeta débito y ecommerce (tampoco muchos movimientos), sin domiciliaciones y con plan de pensiones, merecela pena la cuenta 123?
> 
> saludos y gracias



Pregunta extraña.
Pues claro tio. Estás literaente regalandole dinero al banco
Cambiate pero ya a la 123.
Tres recibos cada trimestre y ya está


----------



## apunt (12 Feb 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> Pregunta extraña.
> Pues claro tio. Estás literaente regalandole dinero al banco
> Cambiate pero ya a la 123.
> Tres recibos cada trimestre y ya está



y es posible sin domiciliar 3 recibos?


----------



## Barruno (12 Feb 2016)

apunt dijo:


> y es posible sin domiciliar 3 recibos?



No.
Pero sirve CUALQUIER recibo... piensa un poco y sacas no tres sino 5 o seis.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Feb 2016)

Yo he metido los coles, la alarma de casa y un móvil de Simyo más los 15.000 € de rigor y me están dando unos 55 € netos cada mes. No está nada mal, espero que dure.


----------



## racional (12 Feb 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> No.
> Pero sirve CUALQUIER recibo... piensa un poco y sacas no tres sino 5 o seis.



Pues puestos asi podrias meter recibos de Coinc para ingresar dinero.


----------



## Barruno (12 Feb 2016)

racional dijo:


> Pues puestos asi podrias meter recibos de Coinc para ingresar dinero.



Y los de ing tambien valen, y paypal, etc...
Ya tienes 3 ahí


----------



## Barruno (2 Dic 2016)

Santander añade tarjetas y 3 euros de comisión a su cuenta 1,2 3 | Economia Home | EL MUNDO

Se encarece la cosa.
3 pavos por la tarjetita de credito y otros 3 mas por mantenimiento.
6 euros que suben en 27 pavos que daban... un 22.2% de nada hoyja!!
La cosa se queda en un 1.68% TAE... del 3% que anunciaban y anuncian los banqueros ponzi éstos


----------



## Zetaperro (3 Dic 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> Santander añade tarjetas y 3 euros de comisión a su cuenta 1,2 3 | Economia Home | EL MUNDO
> 
> Se encarece la cosa.
> 3 pavos por la tarjetita de credito y otros 3 mas por mantenimiento.
> ...



Ya habrá mas sorpresas seguro


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Dic 2016)

Sí, todos a contratar la tarjeta obligatoriamente, porque si se incumple sale mucho más caro:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/banc...la-cuenta-123/http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/banco-santander-sube-hasta-6e-mensuales-las-comisiones-de-la-cuenta-123/

Salu2.


----------



## John Oxenham (5 Dic 2016)

A mi nunca me han cobrado las comisiones de 3€ por mantenimiento. Nómina domiciliada, 15k de efectivo en cuenta, tres recibos y usando seis veces la tarjeta por trimestre.

¿Es olvido o hay algo que se me escapa?


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Dic 2016)

jajaja, eso es porque no te has dado cuenta. El banco lo hace bien porque son unos listillos, y te ha ocultado las comisiones:

- http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/no-t...te-explicamos/http://www.tucapital.es/cuentas/no-te-cuadra-las-liquidaciones-de-la-cuenta-123-te-explicamos/

Salu2.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2016 at 10:34 ----------




Barruno dijo:


> 3 pavos por la tarjetita de credito y otros 3 mas por mantenimiento.
> 6 euros que suben en 27 pavos que daban... un 22.2% de nada hoyja!!
> La cosa se queda en un 1.68% TAE... del 3% que anunciaban y anuncian los banqueros ponzi éstos



TAE, lo que es TAE (después de comisiones y antes de impuestos) es de 2,4% frente al 2,7% de antes para 15.000€.

Rentabilidad neta (después de comisiones e impuestos) es de 1,97%.

- http://www.tucapital.es/blogs/notici...omision-de-3e/

Salu2.


----------



## Barruno (5 Dic 2016)

tucapital.es dijo:


> TAE, lo que es TAE (después de comisiones y antes de impuestos) es de 2,4% frente al 2,7% de antes para 15.000€.
> 
> Rentabilidad neta (después de comisiones e impuestos) es de 1,97%.



amos a ver... no se si será tae o qué será...
pero yo recibía hasta ahora 27 pavos y ahora voy a recibir 21 que es lo que queda tras quitar 3 euros de la tarjeta de credito y otros 3 euros de aumento de la comisión de mantenimiento....
si hacemos una regla de tres, anualizando lo que nos queda (27x12=252€):

15.000 euros es a ===========> 100, lo que
252 es a =================> X

el porcentaje sale a *1,68%*, tae o no , con o sin impuestos (a mi Hacienda nunca me los devuelve o sea que los doy por perdidos), al final nos queda éso, un maravilloso y expléndido (cáptese mi inoría) 1,68% del 3% que anuncian.

están rozando el canto de un duro de que cierre todo y mande la pasta a tomar por culo del Santander y su puta madre, por que la infraestructura y la de cosas que tengo que hacer para que me den esa mierda de interés (que luego si pido un prestamo me cascan un 9%, LADRONES desde el 13 de de enero del 2013 gracias al Banco de España), ya está empezando a no traerme a cuenta.

de la cuenta 1,2,3 me voy a ir en 3,2,1.. ya vereis.

Saludos.


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Dic 2016)

Si la regla de 3 lo haces bien, pero partes de 1 error: ahora recibes 27, después pasará a recibir 24.

Las comisiones de la cuenta ya eran 3 y no lo aumentan, lo único añadido es 3€ de comisión de la tarjeta.

El porcentaje como dije, será del 1,9% (rentabilidad real que recibes).

Salu2.


----------



## Barruno (5 Dic 2016)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Si la regla de 3 lo haces bien, pero partes de 1 error: ahora recibes 27, después pasará a recibir 24.
> 
> Las comisiones de la cuenta ya eran 3 y no lo aumentan, lo único añadido es 3€ de comisión de la tarjeta.
> 
> ...



tienes razón.
mi error ha sido leer que la comision por mantenimiento la subían 3 euro más, pero no es así. Sólo ponen, ex novo, la comisión de la tarjeta de crédito, que antes no hacía falta tener.
de todas maneras, sigo diciendo lo de antes, que están rozando que coja la pasta y me vaya. El tenderete de recibos, transferencias de aquí para allá, compras con tarjeta, e historias es abominable... como sigan así cancelo. un 1,9% igual sigue compensando, pero cuando bajen más (si han bajado al 1.9% en un año, el próximo año bajaran otro tanto), yo creo que cancelo y renuncio a este chocolate del loro, que es lo que es realmente.


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Dic 2016)

La rebaja en ese sentido (rentabilidad real) es del 2,2% hasta el 1,9%.

Salu2.


----------



## Juan Palomo (5 Dic 2016)

Estoy deseando hablar con mi padre para contarle las nuevas condiciones de su cuenta 1,2,3.
Él: "esta cuenta es lo mejor que hay ahora sin correr riesgos". Yo:"no quiero saber nada de bancos, son todos unos ladrones y engaña-jubilados, algún truco tendrá".


----------



## amenhotep (5 Dic 2016)

Ahora entiendo lo de "Cuenta 1,2,3..."
Son el número de comisiones que van añadiendo: una tras otra.
El Santander nunca cambiará.
Todavía me cuesta creer que tenga clientes, pero bueno, también salió el PP con mayoría simple...


----------



## Barruno (5 Dic 2016)

Clientes contrataron la 123, se van a ir en 3 , 2, 1......

Enviado desde mi SM-N910F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Oxenham (5 Dic 2016)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Estoy deseando hablar con mi padre para contarle las nuevas condiciones de su cuenta 1,2,3.
> Él: "esta cuenta es lo mejor que hay ahora sin correr riesgos". Yo:"no quiero saber nada de bancos, son todos unos ladrones y engaña-jubilados, algún truco tendrá".



A día de hoy para 65k no hay nada más rentable que 50k en COINC y 15k en Santander.

Quien no quiera perder dinero y tener esos euros seguros desgraciadamente no tiene otra opción. Aunque es una señora mierda.

Truco claro que tiene. Que le estás dejando un pastizal a Bankinter Y Santander a un precio ridículo. Más al primero obviamente. 50k pagando un 0.7% y dejándoselo a pardillos a un ¿8%?



Barruno dijo:


> Clientes contrataron la 123, se van a ir en 3 , 2, 1......
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N910F mediante Tapatalk



¿A dónde?

Esa es la pregunta del millón.

Si tienes 15k dime dónde te dan más sin riesgos.


----------



## amenhotep (5 Dic 2016)

Barruno dijo:


> Clientes contrataron la 123, se van a ir en 3 , 2, 1......



Lo dudo mucho. ¿Conoces la historia de la rana que acabo cocida porque aumentaba la temperatura del agua poco a poco y se iba acostumbrando? 

El que traga una, traga ciento una.


----------



## Bubble Boy (7 Dic 2016)

Lo anunciaba "Dolores Promesas"; ¿qué os esperábais? El que avisa no es traidor.


----------



## Señor X (7 Dic 2016)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Lo anunciaba "Dolores Promesas"; ¿qué os esperábais? El que avisa no es traidor.



¿Que cabrones no? Dificil pensar que los encargados de sacar esa publicidad no lo tengan controlado todo hasta el mínimo detalle


----------

